# Oxford, Covered market



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Colombian coffee roasters, a new entry into the market. Started as a roaster and now gone into the coffee shop market.

Nice coffee, great location.

Not as sharp maybe as others, but early days and the coffee is great.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dropped by Columbian Coffee in the covered market.

Initially served by a young lady with more attitude than knowledge - not a good start. Don't take well to being patronised.

Settled on a Chemex with some El Salvadoran yellow honey. Guy who made it and brought it to the table couldn't have been more different - keen to discuss the coffee's characteristics, which, by the way, was sublime - bang on the tasting notes - sweet raspberry. Got talking to the owner, Milly - interesting lady. Passion evident in spades. She explained she brings over young people from Columbia and trains them up as baristas to give them a career opportunity - maybe the experience has been wasted on the young lady but definitely not the young guy. Shop boasts pukka kit - EK43 for pour over and Mythos 1 for espresso. Recommended.


----------

